# Dog eat tail up or down?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Are dogs supposed to eat with their tails up or down?

Nia's tail is always drooping (not tucked under her body) when she eats. 

I think I remember Truffles' tail was always high in the air or even wagging when she ate.

Does that mean Nia doesn't like eating? The same with treats and training...her tail is always drooping and low.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

You're really over-analyzing it, lol.

Every dog uses their tail differently. In this context, he could just be focusing so much on eating that he loses tension on his tail. Or maybe that's his natural tail stance. Etc.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't think the way a dog carries its tail has anything to do with whether it likes the food or not. Bella always lets her tail drop when eating.. probably because she is so focused on getting every ATOM of food out of the bowl LOL. As long as she doesn't growl when eating I wouldn't worry about how Nia carries her tail.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My dogs tails are always.....oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss eats with his tail low...so does Buddy. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think mine eat with their tails down, can't really recall. I know Beau keeps his up though.


----------

